# Need a Cart?



## 1CarolinaFisher (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey guys, just ordered one of these carts for around $105 after all the discounts. Not a bad price at all, I think they retail at ~140. If you're in need of a cart here's the link. -> https://jet.com/product/Berkley-Fishing-Cart-Carts/4b313d2b1e4a4b72bf06a087d5d2e3b2

I've seen them handle the surf and pier pretty well as long as you deflate/inflate the tires to accommodate. It also collapses onto itself for easy transport and storage. 
-CSF


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2017)

They have some different models & sizes.

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/berkley-tools-and-equipment-carts


----------



## 1CarolinaFisher (Jul 11, 2017)

Wow, it's 200 on there... I definitely got a good deal. Deal ends Sunday so act fast if you want one..


----------



## AndyK (Mar 8, 2017)

Good deal on this and other items. I had my eye on a Fish-N-Mate Jr. for my first cart:
https://jet.com/product/Anglers-Fis...g-Beach-Cart/48ce97de0c734a019a914f51a159093c

$169 with the SPORT25 code with free shipping and no tax in my state is the lowest I've seen. It's $204 on Amazon and $224 at Bass Pro. Can anyone comment on the Berkley vs. Fish-n-Mate Jr.?


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

I've got a full sized cart with 8 rod holders and a bait table. I went to Home Depot and bought some galvanized 1/4 inch screen, cut it to fit the bottom of my cart. Then painted it several times with silver rustoleum. Fastened it tot he bottom of my cart with black cable ties so that nothing would fall through but it would also not collect water. This year I even bought a beach umbrella for hot, windless days at the jetty!


----------



## 1CarolinaFisher (Jul 11, 2017)

Can you post a pic of what you've done to your cart when you get a chance ChefRobb?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

AndyK said:


> Good deal on this and other items. I had my eye on a Fish-N-Mate Jr. for my first cart:
> https://jet.com/product/Anglers-Fis...g-Beach-Cart/48ce97de0c734a019a914f51a159093c
> 
> $169 with the SPORT25 code with free shipping and no tax in my state is the lowest I've seen. It's $204 on Amazon and $224 at Bass Pro. Can anyone comment on the Berkley vs. Fish-n-Mate Jr.?


I have a Jr. I would have gone with the sr if I had a way to transport it at the time. If you fish the beach the low pressure tires are an absolute must. Unless you desire a workout.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

There used to be a sticky on this page about carts.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

1CarolinaFisher said:


> Can you post a pic of what you've done to your cart when you get a chance ChefRobb?


Here's my cart.... If we connect on Saturday you can see it in person... 

View attachment 39674
View attachment 39682


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2017)

ChefRobb said:


> Here's my cart.... If we connect on Saturday you can see it in person...
> 
> View attachment 39674
> View attachment 39682


Pics not woking.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Let's try again...

View attachment 39794
View attachment 39802


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

New thread about those "Invalid Attachments" messages.....
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?143738-invalid-attachment


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

LOL.....I guess there's more than one way to skin a cat!


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

ChefRobb said:


> LOL.....I guess there's more than one way to skin a cat!


Why would you want to skin a cat ?


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

joek said:


> Why would you want to skin a cat ?


That's an old saying. It means that there's more than one way to get a job done.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

LOL "Why would you want to skin a cat" ever tried to eat one with the hair still on it


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

Trhenley said:


> LOL "Why would you want to skin a cat" ever tried to eat one with the hair still on it


nah. to bony.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

ChefRobb said:


> That's an old saying. It means that there's more than one way to get a job done.


I knew that


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

joek said:


> I knew that


I suspected that you were joking, but since I don't know you and you didn't include a wink or smile emoji I wasn't sure....


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

ChefRobb said:


> I suspected that you were joking, but since I don't know you and you didn't include a wink or smile emoji I wasn't sure....


The beauty of typed words.....inflections, posturing, subtle facial clues are not translated and the sarcasm can be totally missed.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

SloppyTilapia said:


> The beauty of typed words.....inflections, posturing, subtle facial clues are not translated and the sarcasm can be totally missed.


Yup.


----------



## 1CarolinaFisher (Jul 11, 2017)

Here's what I've done to the Berkley Fishing Cart 48 so far..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXPUVPvspBI&t=10s

View attachment 40217


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

1CarolinaFisher said:


> Here's what I've done to the Berkley Fishing Cart 48 so far..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXPUVPvspBI&t=10s
> 
> View attachment 40217


Nice job. Debbie's health has taken a turn for the worse, so I probably won't be out on the jetty for a couple of weeks or so until things improve.....


----------



## 1CarolinaFisher (Jul 11, 2017)

ChefRobb said:


> 1CarolinaFisher said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I've done to the Berkley Fishing Cart 48 so far..
> ...


Sorry to hear that Robb. I hope she begins to do better soon!


----------

